# Suggestions for a mac compatible VPN router?



## dano50 (Mar 25, 2008)

Any suggestions for a VPN router that would support several tunnels and work on a macintosh network?

We're a small office of 8 people. I doubt if we would have more than 4 tunnels active at a time. Connected to the internet via a cable modem (motorola). Right now we're using a Linksys WRV54G for wireless but have never been able to get the VPN to work (it's incompatible with mac internet connect).

Is there a more stable and reliable VPN solution that is reasonably priced? Possibly a Cisco 871 or 1710 router? I'd really like to stick with something that has a web interface that is relatively straightforward to set-up (VPN is new to me).

ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

well first off.. 
do you have a static ip?
second to get a vpn to work with a mac i have thought of... i guess you would call a work around.
finder>go>connect to server> vpn://your ip address of vpn
try that.


----------

